# Devils Lake Fishing Report 3/14/03



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

With nicer weather the past couple days, perch fishing's picked up some. Areas 
producing fish the past couple days have been the Swansons Point, the Main Bay 
off Camp Grafton, the Country Club area in Creel Bay, and the south end of 
Black Tiger Bay. Anglers are using halis, forage minnows, genz worms, or ratso 
and ratfinkies fished off hanger rigs. For bait, try spikes, waxworms, or 
perch eyes. Walleye fishing's also picked up some with fish being caught in 
Mission Bay, the Mauvee Coulee area, Doc Hagens, and Foughty's Point. Try 
using buckshot rattle spoons, nils masters, raps, chubby darters, or rocker 
minnows tipped with minnow heads. Best bite is early morning and dusk. Pike 
fishing continues to be good in Old Mil and Bud bays, and excellent in the 
Mauvee Coulee near Churches Ferry. Smelt or herring with tipups has been the 
best. The ice is getting quite thick and extensions are recommended though not 
necessary in all parts of the lake. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

